# cross post: first trip with the Breakaway



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

https://forums.roadbikereview.com/c...orts/first-trip-ritchey-breakaway-288951.html


----------



## Ritchey_Dave (Apr 23, 2010)

Looking good! Very classy build. What fork did you use?


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

Ritchey_Dave said:


> Looking good! Very classy build. What fork did you use?


Fork was built for me by Paul Sadoff. Rides great. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ritchey_Dave (Apr 23, 2010)

Henry Chinaski said:


> Fork was built for me by Paul Sadoff. Rides great. :thumbsup:


Rad! I happen to ride a Rock Lobster road bike, he does great work.


----------

